# South African living in UK - help with registering my uk marriage and divorce in SA



## dijanboshoff (Aug 24, 2014)

I am a South African living in the UK and need to renew my passport. The problem I have is that I have been married and divorced in the UK. The SA embassy in London tell me that I need to register my marriage and divorce in South Africa to apply for my passport. I know I can do this at the embassy with paper forms but I am worried that this will take months and I am in a hurry. Does anyone know how I can do this easier or quicker and what I need to do? Also the embassy mentioned an apostille, do I also need this? Thanks in advance


----------

